# anyone with patience who would want to teach a idiot to play golf?



## HannuK (Sep 17, 2010)

Hello folks,

I used to play golf back in Sweden as a child/teenager, but haven't played for oh lets say 20 years.

So I am wondering if anyone with lots of patience and interest would like to team up and play then and then? I will probably check if there is some kind of refresher course to get me up and running. but as you know if you do not keep playing you lose what you have.

only requirements is that you do not get angry/frustrated and start shouting so we end up with bloodshed on the what looks to be lovely golf courses in Dubai.

in return I could offer dinner and drinks


----------



## Spadge (May 27, 2009)

I can recommend Stuart who is the pro at the Jebel Ali Golf Course, am sure he will give you fresher lessons if you wanted.

I am no where near good enough to teach anyone


----------



## HannuK (Sep 17, 2010)

Spadge said:


> I can recommend Stuart who is the pro at the Jebel Ali Golf Course, am sure he will give you fresher lessons if you wanted.
> 
> I am no where near good enough to teach anyone


Thanks, will drive down and have a chat.


----------



## skibanff (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi Hannuk
A number of us have regular sessions at the driving range, you should join us


----------



## HannuK (Sep 17, 2010)

skibanff said:


> Hi Hannuk
> A number of us have regular sessions at the driving range, you should join us


Would love to, will be down there start of October.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

skibanff said:


> Hi Hannuk
> A number of us have regular sessions at the driving range, you should join us


At which course and when, can anyone join ?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Excellent thread! I've wanted to learn Golf as well so if there's a group of you who would be going for golf lessons, may I please join in?
The guys on this forum all seem like experts so I worry about signing up to one of their golf outings as I just might ruin it!


----------



## skibanff (Mar 8, 2010)

Experts not, we range from handicaps 11 to 24!


----------



## Nitro_From_Windsor (Sep 10, 2010)

skibanff said:


> Experts not, we range from handicaps 11 to 24!


I am definitely down to learn golf. If we have a group who is interested in going in for a beginners lessons (which is where I am at), please let me know. My sum total of golfing experience is on the Wii


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

skibanff said:


> Experts not, we range from handicaps 11 to 24!


Pah! That's _*not*_ expert :shock: !? Sound like pretty decent handicaps to me. I haven't even got a handicap - still trying to crack the ton on a round of 18 holes  ...


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

bonk said:


> I haven't even got a handicap - still trying to crack the ton on a round of 18 holes  ...


I know that feeling, 102 is my best 

I need to get my finger out and organise some proper lessons, just to give me the confidence to play on the courses here if anything.


----------



## Spadge (May 27, 2009)

Hey I haven't even done a full round, I have lessons at Jebel Ali, and think there is enough of us on here to have a learners golf piece as well, where we go to the range and then have a few beers afterwards.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

If anyone's interested in joining the Forum guys for some golf, there is a thread put up by Mikey. Please let him know if you would like to join.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...257-golf-montgomery-sat-25th-sept-8-40am.html


----------

